# Compilazione Kernel su Eeepc +Gnome power manager

## dursino

Salve ieri ho smanettato un pò troppo con menuconfig ed adesso ho un sistema non funzionante.

A questo punto avrei pensato di utilizzare la sventura per provare qualche nuovo Kernel magari ottimizzato per un eeepc 1005ha.

Sapete se esiste in rete un .config preciso per il 1005ha?

L'ultimo kernel di gentoo che nome ha?

Poichè nel piccolino non vi è più possiblità di andare in rete ,posso scaricarlo direttamente  da qui e inserirlo grazie ad una penna usb ?Dovrei inserirlo in /usr/src/linux?

Grazie per le risposte.

In quanto a compilazione di Kernel sono abbastanza niubbo.  :Embarassed: Last edited by dursino on Sun Dec 05, 2010 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dursino

Per ora ho:

scaricato l'ultimo kernel da kernel.org

poi in /usr/src/linux vi era ovviamente la 'vecchia' cartella ,ho dato un:

mv linux linux.old per sicurezza

ho scaricato un .config ottimizzato per eeepc da qui: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kernel-netbook/kernel-netbook/config

Il fatto sia archlinux non centra!

adesso ho dato make && make modules_install 

Vi faccio sapere come è andata

Edit: è andata molto bene.

Funziona tutto mi pare.

Una cosa però mi da fastidio,ossia tutti i plugin che Network-Manager si tira dietro.

C'è modo di eliminarli?

----------

## ago

 *dursino wrote:*   

> ho scaricato un .config ottimizzato per eeepc da qui: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kernel-netbook/kernel-netbook/config
> 
> Il fatto sia archlinux non centra!
> 
> adesso ho dato make && make modules_install 
> ...

 

Non dimenticare 

```
make oldconfig
```

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Una cosa però mi da fastidio,ossia tutti i plugin che Network-Manager si tira dietro.
> 
> C'è modo di eliminarli?

 

Cosa intendi precisamente?

----------

## dursino

Make oldconfig, è importante dici in questo caso?Perchè?

Nel momento in cui ho dato make config ,mi sono state poste alcune domande.

Comunque intendo quei plugin specifici per tipi di Modem che carica alla fine del Boot,mi pare di ricordare Sierra Erickson eccc..Last edited by dursino on Sun Dec 05, 2010 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Make oldconfig, è importante dici in questo caso?

 

se digiti make help ottieni una definizione ufficiale del comando.

io, personalmente, preferisco non usarlo.

se possiedo un .config precedente, digito semplicemente make modules_prepare e rispondo con pazienza alle domande che, di solito, mi vengono fatte.

----------

## dursino

Ho letto .

Per quello che ho capito ho fatto bene a non darlo.

Se non mi sbaglio make oldconfig mi compila il nuovo kernel con le impostazioni settate del vecchio ed in più mi chiede cosa fare con le nuove.

Io poichè avevo scaricato un .config ottimizzato per Atom (Eeepc Asus) ,avendo piena fiducia in questo, non avevo intenzione di mantenere opzioni del mio vecchio Kernel ,sopratutto perchè non avevo settato nulla di particolare che avrei rischiato di perdere!

Una domanda a questo punto viene da se:

La differenza fra un kernel gentoo /debian e quelli di Kernel.org quali sono?

Forse Gentoo Debian ed altre distro prendono quel Kernel e poi applicano modifiche che ritengono migliori o comunque importanti?

Forse un Kernel Ubuntu è per esempio imbottito di moduli apposta perchè in generale l'utente non deve metterci mano?

 :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

 *dursino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La differenza fra un kernel gentoo /debian e quelli di Kernel.org quali sono?
> 
> 

 

ogni distribuzione parte dai sorgenti (vanilla) originali ed applica delle patch.

a volte, queste patch determinano alcune incompatibilità, nel senso che, se parti da un .config di debian e lo applichi in un kernel gentoo, può accadere che alcune opzioni vengano ignorate o reinterpretate al momento della compilazione.

per quanto riguarda, il sistema, invece, puoi tranqullamente lanciare un kernel gentoo su una installazione debian e viceversa, senza alcun genere di problemi.

l'importante è che, nella cartella /lib/modules tu inserisca i moduli del kernel straniero, altrimenti non possono essere caricati.

tuttavia, se il tuo problema è semplicemente generare un kernel per un EEEpc, qualunque distribuzione dovrebbe risultare efficiente. per chiarirti le idee sui driver di cui hai bisogno, prova a leggere questi due (sic!) topic.

----------

## dursino

Spettacolo quel form!

Più tardi vedo un attimo se ho davvero tutto.

Una cosa , ma lspci mi elenca i dispositivi che sono locati nel bus Pci .

Se ho una vecchia interfaccia che lavora ancora nello spazio di I/O 'normale' ,quello non nel Pci non ottengo risultati da quel comando?

Va da se che però ormai ogni cosa è nel Pci , se non qualcosina per compatibilità.

Grazie

----------

## ago

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Ho letto .
> 
> Per quello che ho capito ho fatto bene a non darlo

 

Non ho ben capito cosa hai letto. ma se scarichi un config di archlinux e lo attacchi a gentoo-sources, probabilmente ci sarà qualche voce non settata, e in questo modo vai a scegliere come marcare, la roba che non è settata

----------

## dursino

Volevo chiedere una cosa su gnome power manager:

se io vado su power manager e nella scheda On battery power setto:

Dim display when idle, poi vado su gconf-editor alla voce :

apps-gnomepower..-backlight e metto idle_brightness =20; idle_dim_time =1

non dovrebbe abbassarmi a 20 la luminosità dello schermo dopo un minuto?

Penso siano minuti l'unità di misura.

Non capisco perchè non me lo fa, pur avendo settato anche enable in questa scheda di gconf-editor!

----------

## ago

un thread per argomento, non serve cambiare l'oggetto del thread  :Wink: 

----------

## dursino

Era mia intenzione lasciare questo topic come riferimento per l'EEEPC..

----------

